# Buserlin - side effects



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, 
Hubby and I are due to have first cycle of ICSI. Started buserlin injections Tuesday afternoon, by Weds morning started having side effects! Hot flushes, pains in ovaries, felt weak all over and had random tearful episodes. Got sent home from work. Today, those side effects are much less, but have felt REALLY low all day. Has anyone else had this? Rang hospital and they said this is normal and will probably last until I start the stim injections. Worried I've really underestimated all this, thought I'd carry on 'as normal' during this stage, especially at work.  
Angie


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, !!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!

Cherry


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi there


I do remember feeling a bit all over the place with it all.  Also remember that this is your first cycle so its all so so over whelming.  Try not to read too much into it and remember its a means to an end.  xxxx


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for replying. It is indeed overwhelming, certainly not as prepared as I thought I was. See what tomorrow brings, going to go back to work, hopefully that will bring back some 'normality'! 
Are you pregnant now then (saw on your signature), if so, big congrats, sounds like you've had a long journey! 
x


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes im pregnant, im 36 weeks gone now   .


It has taken us 6 years and 4 rounds of treatment.  The only thing i would really say is take each step at a time. xx


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Nearly time to meet your little one then ). It's great that you've had success after all that. x


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi AngieFrangie. i am new to here, but saw your post and totally understood - Hubby and i are also starting our first ICSI. i started Buserelin Thursday 14th (how romantic lol) and my side effects were a little slower than yours coming through, but had some random tears today, felt a little weird generally, and had pains in ovaries also.

Not looking forward to work Monday! how are you feeling now?


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi porkpie. Sorry to hear you're feeling rough too! Hope you feel better soon. I actually feel a lot better now, not quite myself, but much better than that first day. Think my body must have had a bit of a shock initially, but has adapted now. Still feel a bit low, bit teary and generally quite tired. Also get a headache at night and when I wake up, but can take paracetamol for that.
How are you finding the injections? My mother-in-law does mine (she used to be a nurse - handy!). They're getting a bit easier every time. I'm a complete wiss with needles so I've got quite upset with each one, but it does get easier! 
Do your work know you're having treatment? Mine do and my boss and colleagues have been very supportive. I had anticipated carrying on as normal during this part, but think I'm going to have to take it easy at work x


----------



## flowersinthewindow (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi AngieFrangie

Just wanted to wish you the best of luck for your cycle. My saying when I was going through treatment was 'keep your eyes on the prize!', yes there can be some horrid side effects to buserelin, but it is a good sign that it is working and each day takes you one step closer to your dream of becoming a mummy. Hold on to that and I know you will find the strength. Be kind to yourself, do whatever helps you relax. It is very true that when you start stims you will feel MUCH better. 

Best of luck, it really can work.

Flowersinthewindow


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Really glad you're feeling a bit better angiefrangie. Today still emotionally wobbly for me, but not as much of a shock I suppose. I woke up feeling really angry tho!! :S

I am also a total wuss, have phobia of needles and can't even look at one without panicking! My hubby is doing my shots, and he is doing a very good job of being calming and gentle bless him.

It's really good you are able to do that with work. I haven't said anything, and I really want to avoid having to at all costs. The people I work with are mainly very two faced including the managers and the less they know about our private life the better. Hubby and I work together so I can run and see him if I need support I guess!

I hope you stay feeling the way you are and better


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Flowersinthewindow - what a lovely message! Thank you so much. It really made me feel better  . This is my first cycle so it's all new and very confusing. I can't imagine it will actually work, but trying to be positive! I am doing my best to relax - quite a challenge for me as I enjoy being busy and my work is very demanding. It's a challenge, but a welcome change, to slow down a bit! 

Porkpie - I woke up on day 2 really angry too! Then I cried like a baby at a crap video someone had posted on ******** of some troops going home from Iraq and surprising their families! It really is an emotional rollercoaster eh! It's nice to speak to someone on the same cycle, we're only 2 days apart. Hope the shots are going ok? My mum in law gets me to close my eyes and tell her about a happy memory while she's injecting me ). Sounds like you have a very supportive hubby too, and how great that you work together! Especially if you can't tell your workmates (. I had to really, I'm a Probation Officer so have lots of people coming in to see me everyday, meetings, Court etc. so not the kind of job you can have time off from without a lot of prior warning and colleagues covering. Also, our hospital is over 2 hours away, so each appointment is a full day off work. 
X


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hey AngieFrangie, I totally agree, cheered me up when I saw your message this morning as I kinda feel like we're going through this together!! 
2 days apart in cycle and both on our first go!! 
Did you join the cycle buddies thread? I was trying to work out which one to join, I think March/April?

Sounds like your MIL is a bit of a star! That's lucky, not all in-laws are that nice!! I'm sort of ok so long as I don't see the needle!! So I leave the room while hubby prepares it all then he hides it when he shouts me in and I look the other way (how wimpy does that sound!!)

How have you managed emotionally when you have been at work? Have you had any incidents? I nearly had an argument earlier but managed to contain myself. I have quite a stressful job, so it's been quite hard to keep it all in, but I'm surviving!!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi there
Sorry you are suffering so much, everyone seems to react very differently. I had awful headaches and it does bring you down, luckily no hot flushes but lots do. It is a huge emotional rollercoaster, the downregging is hard and seems to take quite a while too. I am sure things will ease as you get more used to it, the stimming makes you feel quite good again  It is very hard, just be kind to yourself, you can usually take paracetomol if you think that might help. I hope it is easing. 

BTW - my other half does my jabs too, I just can't face it at all, tried once and went a bit hysterical, this cycle though likely to have to go into tummy  , always done thigh and that seriously freaks us both out! 

Best of luck with it all but don't undersestimate how you will feel, it really drains you and makes you hyper sensitive 
xx


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Porkpie, I joined the Feb/March thread because that was the most recent one at the time. I'll check out the March/April one if it's there. My MIL is indeed and absolute star! The best you could ever ask for. We've lived with her and my FIL for the last two years while we save for a house. They are both amazing people and very supportive. They too battled with infertility and couldn't conceive, but back then IVF hadn't been invented so they adopted. Soooo, they really understood how difficult it was when we found out and know exactly what to say and do now to support us ). Emotionally at work I've been up and down. I have brilliant colleagues so it's meant I can break down and have a bit of a cry if I need to. Don't know how I'd manage if I had to keep it all in - you must be finding it hard? Can you take some time off? Even if it's just a day or so to relax and have a break? 

Tiny21 - I'm injecting in my tummy at the moment! It's not that bad. As much as I hate needles I must say it is getting easier. Although I can't ever imagine doing it myself! Where are you at with your treatment at the moment?


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Porkpie - Just checked and I actually am on the March/April thread for cycle buddys! Just one of many mistakes I've made today. I'm now referring to it as buserelin-brain!


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Thanks Tiny21. we are doing thigh, not sure i fancy tummy, it would be harder to turn my head away lol i will look forward to stimming then if this horrid feeling goes away!

AngieFrangie: _buserelin-brain_, love it 

I struggled at work today. so envious that you have people you can talk to! I just sneaked off to the loo a couple of times, and went to see hubby a couple of times! I actually have Thursday and Friday off and really looking forward to it! and although its on the pretext of looking after my stepson during half term, he's 15 and doesn't really need looking after - i'm thinking bubble baths, doing my nails, curling up with a book etc!

your poor in-laws, going through everything they have done. But so glad you have that kind of support! neither of our families are particularly like that! MIL doesn't even know we are having treatment, and my mum is vaguely interested, but not overly. i have a couple of good friends i can talk to, and one of them has had IVF herself so she is really good to talk to.

tonight though hubby isn't coping well with my moodiness so i've locked myself away in the bedroom and feeling sorry for myself


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

People say stomach is less painful, lets hope it is, think we will be doing a mixture this time, OH isn't looking forward to it but sure he'll cope while I close my eyes!! 


Angie we are at the clinic on tue to finalise things and get drugs etc and then possibly short protocol but not yet confirmed 


It's great if you do have people to speak to, I do most of my speaking on here   no one understand sunless they have done it. Try and think of each jab as one step closer to a baby. I used some hypnotherapy CDs and they really help too, they help you to cope with the process 
Xxxx


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Tiny - My MIL did say last night that she thinks my tummy skin might become too tough eventually (she used to be a nurse), so may have to move to the thigh area, possibly when stimming and having two booody injections each time!  . Good luck with the start of your treatment x

Porkpie - how are you feeling now? Hope you're not still hiding from the hubby? I'm glad you've got a few days off coming up, sounds like you need some spoiling! 

As for me, me and the hubby are off to hospital on friday for another 'deposit'. Still find it amusing that we have to travel over 2 hours for him to have 5 minutes in the 'darkroom'..... . I'm feeling much better, although still easily tired and headachy. Mood swings seem to have tailed off.....hopefully this will be the case for you too porkpie as you're only 2 days behind me? x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

On my last cycle we had 3 jabs a night   Not good! I used to draw on my leg in good light to avoid any threadveins, moles etc. for OH to use!!  I am hoping OH will get on OK with tummy jabs

Glad you are feeling a bit better. 

Porkpie hope you are too xxx


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

Oh dear, what do you mean 'draw' on your leg and how did that avoid moles etc?


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

It was just that once or twice OH caught a vein so I get an eyeliner and literally draw circles of potential spots that avoid obvious veins etc!!!! Oh and avoid the bruises from the previous jabs   I also ice the spot first too as well


----------



## AngieFrangie (Nov 7, 2012)

I see! I ice the spot too, using a frozen portion of cottage pie from the freezer (wrapped in foil)....don't think I'll ever actually be able to eat it!


----------



## PorkPie (Feb 12, 2013)

Tiny21, I also think of each jab as a step closer to help! Didn’t realise that tummy was supposed to be less painful, maybe we should have done that!!

AngieFrangie, I’m much better now thanks. Although we ended up having a bit of a non-related crisis that night that tested my emotional abilities to the max!! but no longer in hiding and both of us coping much better. I have not been as moody today, although still having the pains, and I’ve become very itchy everywhere, not sure if that’s related. 

Drawing on your leg, and cottage pieing your leg – LOL at you both


----------

